# Newbie about to shoot a women's shoe catalog! HELP!



## monkeee (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am new to photography and i have an XTI with EFS 28-135, EFS 17-85 and the 50mm f/1.8

What lens should be appropriate for this job? I am trying to bring out the details, textures and the true color of the materials.

Could this be done with this lenses? And if not what lens do you suggest? Do i need any additional lighting? Should i take the pictures with Flash? And what settings would be ideal for shooting indoors?

Thank you in advance,

Monkeee


----------



## craig (Nov 20, 2008)

Generally your 50mm will be fine or any lens that was not too wide to distort the merchandise. Details, textures and colour will be brought out in your lighting skill. You can use a flash or whatever you want, just be sure to set the correct colour balance. For example use the flash setting for flash photos or tungsten for hot lights.

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 21, 2008)

craig said:


> Details, textures and colour will be brought out in your lighting skill.



Yeah....  this is so much more about use of lighting (and other photographic skills) and not so much about "what lens do I use."

Is there time to attend a workshop or two before attempting this project?

-Pete


----------

